# Diodato vince Sanremo 2020 con "Fai Rumore"



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

È *Diodato *il *vincitore *del *Festival di Sanremo 2020* con il brano "*Fai Rumore*". Decisivi i voti della sala stampa, che ha dato al cantante anche i premi Mia Martini e Lucio Dalla. Secondo Gabbani con "Viceversa", il quale è stato il più votato dal televoto e che ha vinto il premio Tim per la canzone più ascoltata durante la settimana sanremese. Al terzo posto i Pinguini Tattici Nucleari.

Video di "Fai Rumore" al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È *Diodato *il *vincitore *del *Festival di Sanremo 2020* con il brano "*Fai Rumore*". Decisivi i voti della sala stampa, che ha dato al cantante anche i premi Mia Martini e Lucio Dalla. Secondo Gabbani con "Viceversa", il quale è stato il più votato dal televoto e che ha vinto il premio Tim per la canzone più ascoltata durante la settimana sanremese. Al terzo posto i Pinguini Tattici Nucleari.
> 
> Video di "Fai Rumore" al secondo post.


Per il secondo anno di fila, il più votato dal televoto non vince. Gabbani ha preso il 38,9%, i Pinguini il 37,2% e sto Diodato solo il 23,9%.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È *Diodato *il *vincitore *del *Festival di Sanremo 2020* con il brano "*Fai Rumore*". Decisivi i voti della sala stampa, che ha dato al cantante anche i premi Mia Martini e Lucio Dalla. Secondo Gabbani con "Viceversa", il quale è stato il più votato dal televoto e che ha vinto il premio Tim per la canzone più ascoltata durante la settimana sanremese. Al terzo posto i Pinguini Tattici Nucleari.
> 
> Video di "Fai Rumore" al secondo post.


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

ahahahahahahaha ma che schifo è?

mi sentirei piuttosto preso in giro ad aver guardato 5 puntate per vedere poi vincere questo qua.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahaha ma che schifo è?
> 
> mi sentirei piuttosto preso in giro ad aver guardato 5 puntate per vedere poi vincere questo qua.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Stano che non gliel'abbiano fatta mettere anche durante la premiazione ahahahhaa

Comunque, chi c. è Diodato?!?! Per Dio...


----------



## Raryof (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per il secondo anno di fila, il più votato dal televoto non vince. Gabbani ha preso il 38,9%, i Pinguini il 37,2% e sto Diodato solo il 23,9%.



Il televoto giustamente non è servito a niente, se non ho capito male da martedì fino a venerdì votano tutti tranne il pubblico da casa, in questa maniera riescono tranquillamente a indirizzare il concorso a piacimento e a tenere alti certi cantanti che con il solo televoto finirebbero nelle ultime posizioni.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il televoto giustamente non è servito a niente, se non ho capito male da martedì fino a venerdì votano tutti tranne il pubblico da casa, in questa maniera riescono tranquillamente a indirizzare il concorso a piacimento e a tenere alti certi cantanti che con il solo televoto finirebbero nelle ultime posizioni.


Lo hanno pompato assai già prima del Festival, in particolare nei programmi pomeridiani tipo La Vita in Diretta con la comunista Alba Parietti che ne parlava come fosse il nuovo De Andrè e per fargli avere più attenzione mediatica, mettevano in mezzo la storia tra lui e Levante che stavano insieme ed entrambi erano presenti in gara.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È *Diodato *il *vincitore *del *Festival di Sanremo 2020* con il brano "*Fai Rumore*". Decisivi i voti della sala stampa, che ha dato al cantante anche i premi Mia Martini e Lucio Dalla. Secondo Gabbani con "Viceversa", il quale è stato il più votato dal televoto e che ha vinto il premio Tim per la canzone più ascoltata durante la settimana sanremese. Al terzo posto i Pinguini Tattici Nucleari.
> 
> Video di "Fai Rumore" al secondo post.



Basta co sto Stefano Gabbana, anche quest'anno una canzone molto buona ma almeno stavolta vince gente nuova.


----------

